# Montana RC



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Any callbacks yet?


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

looking for some call backs in the Qual ?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Anyone have the results???


----------



## mwerner777 (Mar 9, 2011)

Q 1-22 bingham 2-8 remien 3-15 himmelspach 4-3 remien rj 13 j 1-7-20-23. Am 1-20 harger 2-26 byrum 3-38 washburn open 1-37 washburn 2-45 remien 3-46 pickering 4-44 harger rj 17 derby 1-14 heard 2-4- pfluger thats all i can remember


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

mwerner777 said:


> Q 1-22 bingham 2-8 remien 3-15 himmelspach 4-3 remien rj 13 j 1-7-20-23. Am 1-20 harger 2-26 byrum 3-38 washburn open 1-37 washburn 2-45 remien 3-46 pickering 4-44 harger rj 17 derby 1-14 heard 2-4- pfluger thats all i can remember


Thanks. R you sure Don was the handler of the second place dog in the Open? Many thanks!


----------



## mwerner777 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes he handled kid this weekend


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

*Open from EE*
#	Dog Name	Owner	Handler	Results
37 FC-AFC Coolwater's Knockout	Alex Washburn	Alex Washburn	1st
45	FC-AFC Valtor's Hayseed Kid	Valerie Martin	Breck Howard	2nd
46	FC AFC KPR's Wet Willie	Jim & Kathy Pickering	Jim Pickering	3rd
44	DC-AFC Yakity's Shake Rattle 'N' Roll	Linda Harger Linda Harger	4th
2	ELLIE OF REDROCK	James & Henriette McBee	Jim Mcbee/Bill Totten	Res. Jam

*Am from EE * 
20	DC-AFC Yakity's Shake Rattle 'N' Roll	Linda Harger	Linda Harger	1st
26	AFC Shadowpines Chabasco	Bob & Nancy Byrum	Bob Byrum	2nd
38 FC-AFC Coolwater's Knockout	Alex Washburn	Alex Washburn	3rd
11	FC AFC CFC CC Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer	Bill and Micki Petrovish	B Petrovish/M Petrovish	4th
12	FC AFC Aksarben's Black Skyy	Alice Woodyard	Alice Woodyard	Res. Jam
25	GMPR HRCH Black Ice's Super Sonic Scooter MH, QAA	Chris Smith	Bill Petrovish	Jam
42	Delmarva's Alakazam	Thomas Cox	Tom Cox	Jam

*Qual from EE*
#	Dog Name	Owner	Handler	Results
22	RIMROCKS DOUBLE SHOT OF GO	Keith & Jeri Bingham	Don Remien/Keith Bingham	1st
8	Wham's Snack Attack	Robin Christensen	Don Remien/Robin Christensen	2nd
16	Candlewoods My Only Black Tie	Chuck Hutchason	Chuck Hutchason	3rd
3	Mademoiselle Hannah of Rimrock	Ronald Kiehn	Don Remien	4th
13	General Zachary of Rimrock	Ronald Kiehn	Don Remien	Res. Jam
1	Nightwind's American Man	William Totten	Bill Totten/Jim Mcbee	Jam
7	Waiting for Chinook	Debra Tirmenstein	Deb Tirmenstein/Rob Erhardt	Jam
20	Hells Canyon Ghost River Jezebel	Maureen Hacker	Mike Taylor/Maureen Hacker	Jam
23	Pretty Woman at FoxHaven	Terry & Laurie Scott	John Terrancio	Jam

*Derby fromEE*
14	Citadel Black Blizzard's Microburst	Mike Heard	Mike Heard	1st
4	Big Shoes to Pfill	Heather Pfluger	Heather Pfluger	2nd
13	Rambling Rose XI	Harry Bennetts	Tom Brannan/Harry Bennetts	3rd
11	Clearwater's Viking Legend	Ed Nesselroad	Mark Madore	4th
2	Coolwater's Direct Hit	Alex Washburn	Alex Washburn	Res. Jam
1	TIA ROSE V	margaret Gardiner	John Kornman	Jam
5	BURGUNDYS SUPER ROOKIE STINGRAY MVP	Tom Brannan	Tom Brannan/Bill Totten	Jam
12	BravHart's Call to Freedom	Carol Millette-Snodgrass	Rob Erhardt	Jam


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

mwerner777 said:


> Yes he handled kid this weekend


Thank you!


----------



## 2 labs (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you for posting the results


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

I believe you and now EE have 3rd place in the Qual wrong, it was and should be O/H Rick Himmelspach, Sweet Bella Blue II MH dog #15, I know the owner.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes I noticed the difference as well. And assumed EE had it right when I compared the results. I will confirm with the secretary after this weekend's trial.many thanks.


----------

